

Tell HN: A craigslist scammer wants me to wire money - Stan_Tsarevskiy

what should I do with a person who wants me to wire money through paypal? 
picture below of the message.<p>https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3NuGwdvvqX5TjdvNm9SdzFFa3c
======
cstrat
Is this the same scam as the laptop one? Where he will send you a fake Paypal
email saying the money has been transferred and hope you dont check your
account balance?

~~~
Stan_Tsarevskiy
yes a laptop scam... he wants my email and info... should i contact a law
enforcement agency?

